# PSI's for 05' Ford King Ranch Diesel



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I just got an 05' Ford King Ranch Diesel f-250 4x4 FX4 Off Road Pkg.


How many psi's should I run front and rear in this truck?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Whatever's written on the side of the tires...

Or if the tires are the same as what came on the truck, the suggested pressures should be on that sticker in the driver's door jamb.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

All ya need to know is to air down to 20 lbs .... that'l get ya on the sand ... where ya really wanna be  

I wish my diesel was not a dually ... they won't let me on the beaches.

Check where RR said ... it should be listed there. I know my front tires are 65 lbs but I have a Dodge Ram 3500.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

When I had my '02 7.3 SuperCab longbed, I'd air down to 18. Even then it was a bit squirrely in the real soft sand. The weight of the diesel is just too much sometimes for the little pizza cutters they put on those trucks. I ended up lifting and going with larger wider tires. As for stock street pressures, I ran 65 in the rear and 60 up front.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah i meant psi's for the sand........damn i hope i dont get stuck this weekend


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What cab and bed do you have? The shorter wheelbases are a little better off. I assume you have an auto as well. That makes it quite a bit easier. Mine was a stick.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

I run 25 psi on my 2005 f250 diesel and it does fine. A little less would be better but than driving on highway 12 in Hatteras with 18-20psi (standard is 70psi) with a 7,000 lb truck is a little scary.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

mine is a 4 door short bed


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I drive a GMC 2500HD with the Duramax in it and I air down to 25# ...no problems on the beach or on the road. Stock tires are 245x75x16 and they do fine, gonna put 285's on it when these run out.

Should be comparable in weight to the F-250, just with a lil more arse under the hood  

Adam


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Air it down to 20 PSI and ya should be good,,, I run 25 but got a set of 305-70s and them puppies go well.

Adam just let me know when ya wanna hook up,,, ya know I am running stock


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I have dual 5in dual exhaust,a new Banks High Rise Air Intake, a T-66 Ball Bearing Turbo, and a custom tune from SCT Tuners, and a Suncoast Stage 3 Tranny, Last week it ran 12.8 in the quarter! I dont think any of your duraSNACKS got anything for that ....but its fun to pretend


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

all that and want to know how to do 5mph in the sand...lol...JK...05 KR came with 18"(i think) and 44psi max on the tires...air down to 25psi and you should be fine...that 6.0l has a lot of a$$ so don't get squrily and you should be fine even in the soft stuff...if you want to move up to an 08 come see me at BEACH FORD...Gary


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> Last week it ran 12.8 in the quarter!....its fun to pretend


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Yeah, its sad you had to spend all that money on upgrades, to equal the amount of power I have STOCK.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Adam said:


> Yeah, its sad you had to spend all that money on upgrades, to equal the amount of power I have STOCK.


Ain't no way a stock Duracrap is going to run 12.8 in the 1/4. 

I think it's time we have a meet & greet truck pull.  opcorn:


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Nah, wont do 12.8 stock, no way. Id love to upgrade my truck with all that stuff, but alas, I have to eat. Had to give FA a hard time, seein as how he's The Man, and all.

Superchip isnt out of the question tho 

Adam


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I had the Predator on mine. Loved it. Made a world of difference. I don't care which of the big three you have, all the diesels are fun to drive. I made a few ricers go  with mine.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

It would be nice to have the type that I can change on the fly but if your going to spend the $$ on a chip spend a few extra and get a hand held programer. You can change from stock to Tow safe to Pro Tow to Hi pro in a matter of seconds and it reads codes and saves $$


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Hey Shooter -- I used to use the Superchips programmers in my previous powerstrokes and it was nice. They have a tow setting, a fuel saver setting, and also my personal favorite.....the 110 Extra HP setting 


for 400 bucks or whatever they cost, you really cant go wrong


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If you guys really want to get crazy with it, and get a chip that is the best there is, a guy named Jody Tipton in Asheville is the man right now. He does custom chips up to 6 positions. Has no start codes, valet settings, all kinds of neat stuff. He's at dp-tuner.com Not trying to advertise, just telling the truth.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

FishinAddiction said:


> I have dual 5in dual exhaust,a new Banks High Rise Air Intake, a T-66 Ball Bearing Turbo, and a custom tune from SCT Tuners, and a Suncoast Stage 3 Tranny, Last week it ran 12.8 in the quarter! I dont think any of your duraSNACKS got anything for that ....but its fun to pretend



see ya later rear end!!!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

12.8...nice.


Hope it doesnt get stuck in the sand 


One of them Chevrolet's might have to getcha out 


i always air down in hatteras, really probably dont have to in my truck, but its easier on the truck and i can make it most of the time in 2wd, but i have push button on the fly so if i spin and i pop it in 4.


05' silverado crew cab..love it. rides awesome on the sand, never even had a time i THOUGHT i might possibly get stuck. and ive gone through some UGLY sand here in EI where tourists come and spin like crazy by the ramp




F . O . R . D....


something on race day..and it aint first. 



just playing with ya..


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Lip Ripper said:


> see ya later rear end!!!!


no problems with the rear end......precautions were taken 


As for driving on the beach, welllll...........i had to air down to 17 

It was driving like CRAP at 20. I guess the weight distribution isnt all that good with a diesel engine and all, BUT the tailgate was good for cleaning the cobia I caught


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yep, tailgates convert into so many useful things. :beer:  :beer: 






Jesse


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> yep, tailgates convert into so many useful things. :beer:  :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truer words have never been spoken my friend


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

:beer: :--|


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

truer words would be chevy = junk.

I love nothing more than seein a stuck chevy on the beach....  Ill drink to a stuck chevy anyday:beer:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> truer words would be chevy = junk.
> 
> I love nothing more than seein a stuck chevy on the beach....  Ill drink to a stuck chevy anyday:beer:


readin back through some old threads...brent...wow..

i remember a lil man in a red dodge that didnt know what FOUR LOW WAS IN HIS TRUCK!!!!!


Nothin but love for ya brent , just like messin witcha!!!


----------

